# transfert PC iPod



## L_C (14 Janvier 2004)

bonjour,

Je sais qu'on est sur un forum Mac, mais je n'arrive pas à transférer mes fichiers de mon PC vers mon iPod : le PC reconnait pourtant l'iPod, mais MusicMatch ne le voit pas. Et de plus, une fois connecté au PC, mon iPod ne fait que me marquer "ne pas déconnecter", mais je ne peux rien faire, et si je laisse, il peut rester des heures sans que ça ne change rien

Si vous savez comment régler ce pb, ça m'arrangerait de ne pas avoir un iPod dont je ne puisse pas me servir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





merci d'avance !


----------



## iMac G4 (15 Janvier 2004)

Pourquoi tu ne télécharge pas iTunes... il est maintenant pour PC
ICI


----------



## 100405 (27 Février 2004)

Millenium + ipod software 2.0.1
J'ai téléchargé iTunes4 sur 01net au format .dmg.
Avec quoi dois je l'ouvrir ?
Mon pb est exactement identique à la personne du dessus, à savoir que Mac fournit pour les utilisateurs de PC: musicmatch. L'ipod n'est pas reconnu par musicmatch, de plus il affiche en permanence ne pas déconnecter.
Donc en fouillant sur le net j'ai dabord vu que iTunes4 était nettement mieux que musicmatch, que la version dispo sur le site d'Apple était destinée à minima pour windows 2000, mais que le soft ipod 2.0.1 associé à millénium permettait d'utiliser iTunes4.
Pour le moment j'ai mon bel ipod que je n'arrive pas à faire communiquer avec le logiciel de transfert de fichier !
Quelqu'un a t-il un conseil ?


----------



## TheBob (27 Février 2004)

Quant tu parles de Millenium, il s'agit de la version de Windows? Je n'ai pas bien compris ton problème en fait...

Les fichiers .dmg sont des fichiers pour Mac. Tu a donc récupéré la mauvaise version de iTunes, puisqu'il te faut la version PC (mais ça tu l'as compris je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Moi je suis sous WinXP, alors je ne connais pas les problèmes de compatibilité avec WinME. Toujours est-il qu'une fois l'iPod branché au PC, il affiche toujours "Ne pas déconnecter", et c'est normal! En lançant iTunes, on voit ensuite l'iPod apparaître dans le menu de navigation, à gauche de la fenêtre. A partir de là, tu écoutes ta musique, tu en transferts, etc... Pour finir, tu as un petit bouton en bas à droite de iTunes : "Ejecter l'iPod". Une fois cliqué, l'écran de l'iPod affichera un symbole du genre "OK pour la déconnexion".


----------



## 100405 (28 Février 2004)

itunes c'est pas pour moi, car il ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Windows 2000, donc étant avec millénium : ça marche pas.
J'ai téléchargé ephpod 2.58 pour remplacer ce fameux musicmatch qui ne reconnait pas l'ipod.REproblème, il me demande tout dabord de téléchargé Macopen, qui est payant, si je passe, le message suivant s'affiche :The drive you have chosen does not appear to have the proper iPod directory structure.  All iPods have a main directory called ipod_control, and several subdirectories,including 20 hidden directories of music files. You will not be able to continue with EphPod unless you build this directory structure.
Un bouton me demande : Build ipod directory Structure ? Je répond oui, car les fameuses directory n'existent pas, et là: cant not create \ directory control puis tout se ferme.
Quelqu'un a t-il résolu ce type de pb avec ephpod ?
Comment as tu fais L_C pour t'en sortir ?


----------



## ZePoupi (28 Février 2004)

100405 a dit:
			
		

> itunes c'est pas pour moi, car il ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Windows 2000, donc étant avec millénium : ça marche pas.
> J'ai téléchargé ephpod 2.58 pour remplacer ce fameux musicmatch qui ne reconnait pas l'ipod.REproblème, il me demande tout dabord de téléchargé Macopen, qui est payant, si je passe, le message suivant s'affiche :The drive you have chosen does not appear to have the proper iPod directory structure.  All iPods have a main directory called ipod_control, and several subdirectories,including 20 hidden directories of music files. You will not be able to continue with EphPod unless you build this directory structure.
> Un bouton me demande : Build ipod directory Structure ? Je répond oui, car les fameuses directory n'existent pas, et là: cant not create \ directory control puis tout se ferme.
> Quelqu'un a t-il résolu ce type de pb avec ephpod ?
> Comment as tu fais L_C pour t'en sortir ?



Hello

normalement, tu n'as pas besoin de Mac Open, à moins que ton iPod soit à la base pour Mac... Dans ce cas il faut flasher le firmware... J'avais un iPod pour Mac à l'époque, j'avais flashé la rom pour qu'il tourne avec mon PC, je m'étais installé ephpod et tout fonctionnait à merveille. Si tu cherches des informations plus pertinentes pour ton probblème, je te conseille d'aller sur le forum de  IpodFanatic c'est une communauté exclusivement pour le iPod, et là, tu trouveras certainement une réponse à ta question. En espérant avoir pu t'aider...


----------



## 100405 (29 Février 2004)

Une question en parallèle:  est ce que l'Ipod formaté avec la version V2.0.1 + Windows Me + USB1 peut fonctionner ? Est ce que l'association de tout ceci est bien compatible ? Je viens d'ouvrir le fichier lisez moi Fichier du logiciel de liPod 2.0.1 et il m'est précisé: 

Logiciel de liPod 2.0.1 

Configuration requise : 

* Un PC équipé dun port intégré FireWire ou USB2.0 ou dune carte FireWire ou USB2.0 certifiée Windows 
* Windows Me (FireWire seulement), Windows 2000 ou Windows XP Home ou Professionnel. 

Donc comme je le vois : Me avec Fire Wire uniquement


----------



## 100405 (29 Février 2004)

Encore une piste, lors du lancemant du CD d'install V2.0.1 fourni avec l'Ipod, j'ai le message: ipod non reconnu par le système. 
Je doute sur l'USB1 associé à Me + V2.0.1. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Février 2004)

Tu devrais éventuellement investir sur une carte FIREWIRE pour PC? J'avais la carte son Audigy 2 avec une entrée Firewire, et ça tournait impec. Maintenant, avec Windows ME, c'est un systême plutôt reconnu pour ses problèmes au lieu de solutions!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même si le transfert USB 1 marcherait, tu verras que c'est une cata, surtout lorsque tu transferts plusieurs gigas de MP3 sur ton iPod, c'est interminable!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors pour toi, tu as plusieurs solutions, soit une carte Firewire, investir dans un update pour WIN XP... ou acheter un Mac???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Bonne chance!!!


----------

